# Hash brown popped (5 baabies)



## Korvia (Jan 10, 2014)

So I didn't even know she was preggers till I found babies. They are 4 days old now and mom is doing great with them but when can I clean the cage? I think I have 3 boys and 2 girls. is it pretty common for them to have smaller litters? Will there be any problems gentic wise? Dad is blue blaze I think with red eyes and mom is hooded agouti with black eyes I believe. Anything I should watch for? Also I think my other female (french fry) might be pregant too, when she is ready to pop can she go in with Hash brown and her babies? or stay by herself? Hash brown and French Fry were cage mates up till Hash brown had her pups.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

You can clean the cage any time, but try to most of the nest intact.

I would keep them separate, sometimes moms will fight over babies causing deaths.

Depending on how old she is, first time moms can sometimes have small litters... it also has a lot to do with what they are fed.

Rats make great mothers, there's really not much you need to do other than socializing the babies.


----------

